# Taking a dump!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Following on from Kell's thread:

It's a pain in the arse.

Quite 'lidderally'.

I hate it. It's uncomfortable; it's pointless; it's time consuming and it's expensive.

But I'd hate a shitty arse even more.

Surely we don't need to have a shit daily for warmth any more. Come on evolution...hurry up and catch up with the real world.

What's worse is the little clingon blighters. The ones where one shoots out your arse, you push for the one that's left behind, he sticks his head out and then decides he doesn't like the look of the water. So he waits, and waits and waits and waits.

20 fucking minutes to push out that last nugget and to top it all, this bum stretcher was no bigger than a fucking pea!

I'm just waiting for Hornster to come along with another of his classic 'No bog paper so used a sock' posts! :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

:lol: stunning stuff indeed! having a bad day? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must be your age.

Eat more bran.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> 20 fucking minutes to push out that last nugget and to top it all, this bum stretcher was no bigger than a fucking pea!


 :lol: :lol: The opposite being when you turn round have a look and think christ did that just come out of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

No, no, no, no, no ........... dump time = quality read all the motoring mags time.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

garvin said:


> No, no, no, no, no ........... dump time = quality read all the motoring mags time.


Are you sure you dont mean "[email protected] weekly"


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> > No, no, no, no, no ........... dump time = quality read all the motoring mags time.
> ...


Quite sure. Firstly I'm not so sad as to get that excitied over car mags and, secondly, 'erotic' mags are so passe ............... and getting the laptop with DVD and power lead set up to view properly is just not worth the hassle :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It shouldn't be uncomfortable, it should be relaxing and satisfying.

Perhaps if you stopped inserting things, the evacuation would be more pleasurable... :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Carlos said:


> It shouldn't be uncomfortable, it should be relaxing and satisfying.
> 
> Perhaps if you stopped inserting things, the evacuation would be more pleasurable... :wink:


Not really with you on this one - however, from now on I shall refer to it exclusivly as "evacuation". "Excuse me, I must go and have an evacuation". "Smells like evacuation in here" etc etc, the list must go on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you are all talking a load of crap :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Are you sure you dont mean "[email protected] weekly"


Rich ~ have you ever tried having a tug, with a boner on, whilst sitting on the bog?

You must have a nob the size of a maggot if you can fit it through the gap between your arse cheeks and the bog seat and knock one out!! :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you dont mean "[email protected] weekly"
> ...


This is a man clearly speaking from experience :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. The shower was being used at the time! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

............... and I thought I talked a load of s**t ~ you lot are professionals! 

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Nope, just a load of men. It's pretty much the same wherever you go :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ............... and I thought I talked a load of s**t ~ you lot are professionals!
> ...


You know how to make a girls day!!!!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I get that a lot :lol: 
So, coffee?
:twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


Anytime :wink: ................ feeling brave? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Following on from Kell's thread:
> 
> It's a pain in the arse.
> 
> ...


You need syrup of figs luv :-*


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you dont mean "[email protected] weekly"
> ...


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers for the advice Dotti.

However, without the need of aforementioned food produce or any anal protruding I managed to pebble dash the whole pan this morning!! :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Cheers for the advice Dotti.
> 
> However, without the need of aforementioned food produce or any anal protruding I managed to pebble dash the whole pan this morning!! :roll:


Just what I wanted read while eating breakfast. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Weetabix? :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Weetabix? :wink:


No, crunchy nuTT cornflakes!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Both would need a good chisel to scrap those dried up recycled breakfast food stuffs off from around the toilet :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Both would need a good chisel to scrap those dried up recycled breakfast food stuffs off from around the toilet :lol: :wink:


Try virosol, works for everything else!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

This is a quality thread :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Both would need a good chisel to scrap those dried up recycled breakfast food stuffs off from around the toilet :lol: :wink:


Mine was last nights dinner Dotti. Don't do breakfast! :?

Gurgle, gurgle .........SPLAT!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Both would need a good chisel to scrap those dried up recycled breakfast food stuffs off from around the toilet :lol: :wink:
> ...


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww TT2BMW tmi :lol: [smiley=sick2.gif] .

Actually, what did you have for dinner?  :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

bilbos said:


> This is a quality thread :lol:


No it's not. It's shit.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Actually, what did you have for dinner?  :-*


I'll send you a MMS pic of it Dotti! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I can't believe you lot are still talking crap! ................... on the other hand, nothing new there :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> I can't believe you lot are still talking crap! ................... on the other hand, nothing new there :lol: :wink:
> 
> Hev x


How apt that you joined in aswell....... :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe you lot are still talking crap! ................... on the other hand, nothing new there :lol: :wink:
> ...


<blowing raspberry> 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


What, no emoticon for blowing a rasperry? That's not like you....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what did you have for dinner?  :-*
> ...


Ewwww you will do no such thing! [smiley=toilet.gif] :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...












and something special for you ............................










 
Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


That a self portrait ? [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

My legs are longer 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> My legs are longer
> 
> Hev x


Aahhh, that's what it is..... :wink:


----------

